# CO transfer call ends in a strange and humorous way ...



## chuljin (Oct 7, 2008)

Just now, I called CO OnePass to transfer miles to AGR (as I always do soon after I get 5000+ over there). It went smoothly, in the usual way, but at the end of the call, the agent said:

'Thank you for choosing _*Amtrak*_.'

(At the _*OnePass*_ service center.)


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 7, 2008)

That is better than the first time I rode Acela First Class and had my wine served in a United Airlines wine glass.


----------



## Trogdor (Oct 7, 2008)

PRR 60 said:


> That is better than the first time I rode Acela First Class and had my wine served in a United Airlines wine glass.


That is better than the first time I rode Acela First Class and had my wine served in a plastic cup.


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 8, 2008)

rmadisonwi said:


> That is better than the first time I rode Acela First Class and had my wine served in a plastic cup.


SOP for US Airways domestic "First Class". Very sad.


----------



## chuljin (Oct 8, 2008)

rmadisonwi said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > That is better than the first time I rode Acela First Class and had my wine served in a United Airlines wine glass.
> ...


That is better than the many times I rode Pacific Surfliner Business Class and had my wine served ... I don't know ... on another train, I guess, as the attendant was MIA.


----------



## ralfp (Oct 9, 2008)

PRR 60 said:


> rmadisonwi said:
> 
> 
> > That is better than the first time I rode Acela First Class and had my wine served in a plastic cup.
> ...


I preferred (pardon the pun) US's first class vodka tonic (2 minis, a can of tonic water, and a large plastic cup with ice) over what CO provides (premixed in a glass with ice). Excluding the cheapness of the container, the former is much better for everyone involved.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 18, 2008)

chuljin said:


> That is better than the many times I rode Pacific Surfliner Business Class and had my wine served ... I don't know ... *on another train*, I guess, as the attendant was MIA.


Mine never lasts until the next train!  It's usually gone before the attendant walks away! (HIC!)


----------

